# Preferred file format for printing a DTG job?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

All things being equal, which would you as a DTG operator prefer from the customer as a file when setting up a print job on your machine?

This is assuming a full color print on a black t-shirt.

A transparent PNG file?

The source file with layers (AI, CorelDraw)?

A vector .EPS file?

Something else?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Transparent PSD file at 200 dpi


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I really think it depends on the user, the printing software, graphic software and the shop's color management practices (if any are set up). There are some printing software programs that would require a raster graphic. If it was me, I would want a transparent background PSD, but I prefer Photoshop. As for resolution, I would prefer to see 200 dpi at the printing size. Higher resolutions for smaller sized artwork.

Just my opinion. Great question, Rodney!

Mark


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We like to do the artwork in vector or png at 300dpi full size if it is a bitmap and then for the final print convert to a png with transparent background at 200dpi and print in rgb mode with 200dpi from the art software and 720dpi from the RIP. 

So at the end we have the original art, the PNG conversion, and the final is in a file on a template for printing. The RIP software does the rest.

Justin Walker has done some great work in this area. Hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Preferred ..the original format that it was made in only because some people keep the white at 100% and it needs to be 99%. Vector seems to print more vibrant and crisper than .png and jpegs formats.

In order of preference :

1. Original Vector format (.ai or .cdr) 
you can send a uncompressed .ai file and it open up with Corel and vice versa. Usually, its too big to send through email so an .eps is just as good. 

2. Converted Vector Format (.eps or .pdf)

3. Adobe Photoshop (.psd)

4. .png (w/transparent background)


I know we can argue about PS and AI till we are blue in the face. But sometimes whats on the screen doesn't translate well to print, especially shadows and gradients those that are around the image.

this is my preference


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> Preferred ..the original format that it was made in only because some people keep the white at 100% and it needs to be 99%. Vector seems to print more vibrant and crisper than .png and jpegs formats.


As far as oringal format, that is great if you can get it and yes, the white is always a problem. 

As far as vector over bitmap we have had good results with both. For line art we will keep the vectors but most of the time on the dtg we are printing some from of bitmap or gradient, otherwise we would do apparel.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

binki said:


> As far as oringal format, that is great if you can get it and yes, the white is always a problem.
> 
> As far as vector over bitmap we have had good results with both. For line art we will keep the vectors but most of the time on the dtg we are printing some from of bitmap or gradient, otherwise we would do apparel.


that is why I said _ my preference_.. we have had some really good Photoshop images and jpegs image print well too.

Since the question about how we would want the customer to prepare a file.. I say with the original format. Exporting it into a jpeg or .png is unnecessary if they can give the original format or an .eps format. 

It would be nice if every file we receive we had the chance to tell them how we want the file.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Since 95% of our artwork originates in-house it's almost always a .psd with transparent background @ 200 dpi, submitted artwork is either .eps or .psd.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Our preference is for the customer to supply their artwork in the following format:

- 200 dpi resolution
- PNG file format
- RGB color mode (which is automatic, with PNG files)
- Sized to print
- One single layer, merged w/ a transparent background

We prefer the files as PNG, from the client, rather than getting a more versatile starting file, which we would then convert to the proper print format. We do this for several reasons:

*1.* PNG files are inherently RGB color mode; this ensures a more accurate color match, based on the fact that our RIP software prefers RGB input (which is counterintuitive, considering the printer itself outputs in CMYK). Of course color profiles need to be taken into consideration, but we are simply talking about superficial file file format, here.

*2.* When converting one file type to another, especially from programs like Corel Draw and such, we sometimes notice a loss in color value; this forces us to either a) print the file "as is" and then try and explain this phenomenon to the client or b) adjusting the colors ourselves, to compensate for the color loss (a quick levels adjustment, followed by a small saturation increase will usually do the trick). If we adjust the colors, we run the risk of the client being unhappy with the final results, and placing the blame on our shoulders. Instead, we prefer to explain our process to our clients, and give them the opportunity to submit the files in the format we will be printing from, ensuring they will see (and correct) and loss in color PRIOR to us receiving the file.

*3.* PNG files are typically much smaller than their comparable counterparts, allowing much faster transfer times on our internal network (and quicker downloads, when we receive the artwork in e-mail or download links). They also seem to process faster, through the RIP itself.

*4.* PNG files only support a single layer, so they will naturally "merge" all layers when the file is saved. If the client sends us a layered PDF or PSD file (which they often do, despite being told we prefer a single layer for printing), we run the risk of not having one of their fonts, or running into a problem with potentially improper "layer style" scaling (ie, a 2 pt stroke becomes a 4 pt stroke, when converted from vector to raster, or if we resize an image for a client w/ our particular PS settings).

There are other reasons as well, but those are the main things we think about. _Your experience may vary!_


----------



## quality123 (Apr 15, 2016)

How do I transport a vector image out of Flexi Cloud so the background will be transparent?? I'm having the problem of white canvas printing behind my full print image. I've tried exporting as PSD, PNG, Eps...and so one but nothing is working. You seem to really know your stuff so will you please help me. I have a ton of colored shirts to get done and can't because of this issue with Flexi Design. Thanks in advance. You can email me at [email protected] or I will wait for you to in here. Thanks!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Apr 29, 2010)

If you EXPORT the file (to scale) from Flexi as an Ai/EPS and then open as a new file in Corel, you will be able to export from Corel as a PNG with a transparent background. For some unknown reason, Flexi will always flatten the file and export it with a white background. Corel will work as your filter to correct this head ache


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> If you EXPORT the file (to scale) from Flexi as an Ai/EPS and then open as a new file in Corel, you will be able to export from Corel as a PNG with a transparent background. For some unknown reason, Flexi will always flatten the file and export it with a white background. Corel will work as your filter to correct this head ache


While this is certainly true (you can absolutely export a viable PNG file from Corel, directly), the color shift is still a factor when you subsequently open your file in Photoshop.


----------



## HRH (Mar 4, 2015)

do you export the file with the color profile embedded and will photoshop use the embedded color profile.


----------

